# Installare componenti ocx su wine

## fbcyborg

Ho installato wine e al suo interno ho installato un programma che quando lo faccio partire fa comparire un messaggio popup che dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Run-time error '339':
> 
> Component 'msdxm.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid
> 
> 

 

ed il programma non parte.

Come faccio a installare questo componente??? O comunque un componente ocx in genere o qualcosa che manca a wine?

queste sono le USE flags con le quali è stato compilato wine:

```
USE="X alsa arts cups dbus hal jpeg ldap ncurses opengl oss xml -esd -jack -lcms -nas -scanner"
```

----------

## GiRa

Quando programmavo in VB ricordo che era semplicemente necessario copiare gli OCX dentro a \windows\qualcosa.

----------

## Scen

Penso che anche questo possa aiutarti.

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie ma sembra non funzionare per gli ocx.

Ho anche copiato il file ocx preso da una macchina winsozz nella dir windows/system32 di wine. 

Niente.

dice sempre:

```
$ wine regsvr32 msdxm.ocx

Failed to register DLL msdxm.ocx
```

----------

## spugna

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Grazie ma sembra non funzionare per gli ocx.
> 
> Ho anche copiato il file ocx preso da una macchina winsozz nella dir windows/system32 di wine. 
> 
> Niente.
> ...

 

Ma quel file a quanto mi risulta è una libreria di Windows Media Player ... Non è che devi installare prima quello in wine che magari si scazza con qualche dll da cui l'ocx dipende e non te lo registra?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho provato a installarlo ma mi si blocca con un errore... 

Niente windows media player.

Non mi sembra che questo wine sia un gran che...

Tempo fa provai cXoffice... sembrava meglio.. solo che non mi andava di installarlo di nuovo.

----------

## spugna

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ho provato a installarlo ma mi si blocca con un errore... 
> 
> Niente windows media player.
> 
> Non mi sembra che questo wine sia un gran che...
> ...

 

Beh, basta smanettare un po' con la configurazione ...

guarda qui: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=1449

Ci sono un sacco di thread rigurdanti installazione e configurazione di WMP ...

Comunque ... WMP mi pare dipenda da Internet Explorer, hai provato a installare anche quello?

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Non mi sembra che questo wine sia un gran che...
> 
> Tempo fa provai cXoffice... sembrava meglio.. solo che non mi andava di installarlo di nuovo.

 

/me paladino di Wine  :Wink: 

Se un programma è progettato bene, vedrai che funzionerà senza problemi sulle ultime versioni di Wine (se programmi o giochi complessi funzionano "out-of-the-box", e programmini singoli no, la cosa può far riflettere...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

cXoffice si basa comunque su Wine, però è a pagamento ed è focalizzato all'esecuzione di determinati tipi di programmi (e ci mancherebbe che funzionasse anche male  :Razz:  )

Comunque segui il consiglio del buon spugna, http://appdb.winehq.org è una miniera di informazioni/aiuto  :Cool: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora.. questo wine è proprio un casino...

Ho messo tutte le dll necessarie e ho provato con:

WMP 11: vuole verificare l'autenticità della copia di winsozz... quindi niente...

WMP 10 e 9: esce fuori un errore winsozziano: Setup is currently unable to detect available updates. Please try again later.

Niente da fare.

Alla fine devo installare solo un vocabolario di inglese!!!! Che tragedia mamma mia!!!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho installato Crossover Linux versione 6.0, solo che mi compare anche quì il messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> Run-time error '339':
> 
> Component 'msdxm.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid 

 

Sapete dirmi come si registra questo benedetto componente anche su Crossover Linux?

----------

